# Hey y’all



## Ginger8370 (Jun 20, 2019)

My names Amy , Been married to My 2nd husband almost a year now. He stepped into the daddy role for my 3 year old with no hesitation! We have a pretty chill life , can’t complain. I have come here looking for advice on a few things , things I can’t ask people around me , I like to keep our bedroom life in the bedroom, but I def. need some help an what better place than the internet to get some random help from a group of people !!!!! once I’m given permission I will hunt down the best place for what I need advice on ! Hope y’all have a great day ! ☀


----------

